# Grand Dahlia is OFF... i think



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

I have instituted a new ED redelivery rule that I will only check for info once a week but according to last week the Grand Dahlia was supposed to depart on Monday. Let's hope for low traffic around the Panama Canal...


----------



## Blue55 (May 8, 2009)

It IS off. I checked today and it's docked in the UK. Should be bound for the open ocean pretty soon. The 30th of October marks my first month of waiting :/ Another month or so to go...


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Blue55 said:


> It IS off. I checked today and it's docked in the UK. Should be bound for the open ocean pretty soon. The 30th of October marks my first month of waiting :/ Another month or so to go...


Where was your drop off? I dropped off on Oct 9th in Munich.


----------



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

Grand Dahlia has left Southampton and is due in Baltimore next Friday the 6th.

-Harry


----------



## Blue55 (May 8, 2009)

northernlights said:


> Where was your drop off? I dropped off on Oct 9th in Munich.


I dropped off Oct. 2 in Nice.


----------



## dvn (Aug 13, 2009)

I dropped my car off in Munich on the 21st and I was just notified that I'm on the Grand Dahlia as well. Yikes.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

dvn said:


> I dropped my car off in Munich on the 21st and I was just notified that I'm on the Grand Dahlia as well. Yikes.


Lucky you.

It looks like the previous ship for Oxnard left the month before, so for now the boats appear to be going out once a month.


----------



## dvn (Aug 13, 2009)

Which site are you guys using to monitor the ship?

I can't seem to find it on marinetraffic.com.


----------



## Blue55 (May 8, 2009)

dvn said:


> Which site are you guys using to monitor the ship?.


http://www.digital-seas.com

You can register for free.


----------



## nobody00 (Jul 8, 2009)

northernlights said:


> Lucky you.
> 
> It looks like the previous ship for Oxnard left the month before, so for now the boats appear to be going out once a month.


Er, I don't think so. My car is on the Grand Legacy which left Bremerhaven on Oct 12th.

As for tracking the ship, I've used both sites but they don't seem to have any info once the ship leaves European waters. The Grand Legacy was supposed to dock in Brunswick on 22nd, but I couldn't find any info.. Is there some other place I could look?


----------



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

The Grand Dahlia is due into San Diego on the 24th

-Harry


----------



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

nobody00 said:


> The Grand Legacy was supposed to dock in Brunswick on 22nd, but I couldn't find any info.. Is there some other place I could look?


The Grand Legacy is off Ensenada and due into San Diego tomorrow.

-Harry


----------



## Blue55 (May 8, 2009)

nu bee said:


> The Grand Dahlia is due into San Diego on the 24th
> 
> -Harry


What site are you using? I'd reckon it's in the middle of the Atlantic right now the last listed destination was Baltimore, due there on Nov. 6. It left the UK on Oct. 29 according to digital-seas.com which doesn't appear to have information outside of Europe.


----------



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

Blue55 said:


> What site are you using? I'd reckon it's in the middle of the Atlantic right now the last listed destination was Baltimore, due there on Nov. 6. It left the UK on Oct. 29 according to digital-seas.com which doesn't appear to have information outside of Europe.


It is in the Atlantic. Due in Baltimore on the 6th. I found that marinetraffic.com seems to do the best job. Unfortunately, the coverage is just occasional. But when it appears near Baja, you can follow it easily. They also have good coverage on the East coast.
You can also get info from Panama Canal on when it will pass and maybe catch it on webcam at http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html

http://www.portarrivals.com seems best to tell you where and when it is due next.

San Diego's shipping info had just posted the due date - that was where I found it.

-Harry


----------



## nobody00 (Jul 8, 2009)

nu bee said:


> The Grand Legacy is off Ensenada and due into San Diego tomorrow.
> 
> -Harry


Thanks, I also found out that it will dock a bit earlier at Port Hueneme (Nov 7 instead of 8th). Yay!


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Rumor has it that the Grand Dahlia is entering the Panama Canal tomorrow... It's getting closer...


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Updated info from Port Hueneme shows an early arrival! It appears to be scheduled for a Sunday, Nov 22 arrival. Just in time for customs to leave for thanksgiving


----------



## Blue55 (May 8, 2009)

Maybe another 2 weeks after that if we're lucky we'll have our cars. I'm not holding my breath however :/


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Blue55 said:


> Maybe another 2 weeks after that if we're lucky we'll have our cars. I'm not holding my breath however :/


Im hoping for a Dec 5th delivery at my dealer. Looks like they have 1100+ BMW's on this boat, I think that's pretty standard.


----------



## Blue55 (May 8, 2009)

Wake me up when this horrid wait is all over!


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Well its my usual weekly check on the GRAND DAHLIA. Since my lease is up in 10 days I am now KEENLY following its progress. My dealer has offered a loaner for a "week or two" after I turn the car in on the 30th. Look at the belowmap and the green boat is where our cars are sleeping. It's GETTING CLOSE.


----------



## Blue55 (May 8, 2009)

She's currently docked in San Diego. Let's hope Thanksgiving this coming week doesn't slow things down too much. Just another few weeks now...


----------



## KasparWeiss (Jul 3, 2009)

She has arrived.


----------



## Blue55 (May 8, 2009)

Does anyone know what the average time is from Port Hueneme to Los Angeles dealer? I am guessing two weeks?


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Blue55 said:


> Does anyone know what the average time is from Port Hueneme to Los Angeles dealer? I am guessing two weeks?


It was 10 days to Phoenix over christmas 3 years ago...


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

northernlights said:


> It was 10 days to Phoenix over christmas 3 years ago...


My CA called me and said that "there has been no movement on my car and they don't know for sure if its off the boat according to their system". My CA has been great through the process. Still waiting...


----------



## ColomBull (Nov 27, 2009)

The Grand Dahlia left to Japan on the 23rd so Im sure the Cars are off the Boat.


----------



## Blue55 (May 8, 2009)

Update from my CA: My car is currently in customs and has not made it to the VPC yet. When it gets to the VPC (hopefully next week) he estimates it's about 2 weeks from there. Probably looking at getting the car second week of Dec. which means I'll be at 63-70 days or so of waiting :/


----------



## dvn (Aug 13, 2009)

Blue55 said:


> Update from my CA: My car is currently in customs and has not made it to the VPC yet. When it gets to the VPC (hopefully next week) he estimates it's about 2 weeks from there. Probably looking at getting the car second week of Dec. which means I'll be at 63-70 days or so of waiting :/


Yikes. If its 2 weeks to LA, I wonder how long it'll be we get ours in Washington...


----------



## Blue55 (May 8, 2009)

dvn said:


> Yikes. If its 2 weeks to LA, I wonder how long it'll be we get ours in Washington...


Hopefully he's under-promising and over-delivering. :yikes:


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Blue55 said:


> Hopefully he's under-promising and over-delivering. :yikes:


From my last ED experience, 2 weeks to LA seems too long. It took 10 days to Phoenix last time. Thanksgiving is hurting us though...


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

I am beginning to think that I may be lucky if I get mine before the end of the year. I am on the Jinsei Maru which is due in Port Heuneme December 7 :dunno:


----------



## ColomBull (Nov 27, 2009)

I just spoke to BMWNA and my car has not cleared customs yet...well past 60 days now.


----------



## Blue55 (May 8, 2009)

ColomBull said:


> I just spoke to BMWNA and my car has not cleared customs yet...well past 60 days now.


 :eeps:

Today is 60 days for me. I'd imagine we all clear customs within a day of each other. There can't be very many ED cars on a single ship.

When and where did you drop off ColomBull?


----------



## CalOski (Sep 24, 2009)

On the same boat as you guys, just made my 3rd car payment, without a car. 

My CA has given me a much more optimistic delivery date of December 6th, according to his system. But with you guys in LA expecting deliveries mid-December, I am now much less hopeful.

**EDIT**

Just heard back from my contact at BMWNA that helped me out with the whole accident thing during my ED and she has confirmed that my car just cleared customs today! So it looks like December 6th is a very realistic possibility and ill be :drive: soon.


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

Escondido said:


> I am beginning to think that I may be lucky if I get mine before the end of the year. I am on the Jinsei Maru which is due in Port Heuneme December 7 :dunno:


Dec 8th... according to BMW ED rep an hour ago...


----------



## dvn (Aug 13, 2009)

Would you mind sharing the BMW ED number again? I cant seem to find it anymore.


----------



## Blue55 (May 8, 2009)

dvn said:


> Would you mind sharing the BMW ED number again? I cant seem to find it anymore.


800-932-0831

I called just now and I was told that about 5 people have called today for cars on the Grand Dahlia! Mine has not cleared customs yet. She said to call back tomorrow and she'll check again.


----------



## CalOski (Sep 24, 2009)

People tell me that OC is usually the last to report but my status on-line has switched from "En Route" to "At preparation center". My productivity at work has just gone from about a 4 to about a 1.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Blue55 said:


> 800-932-0831
> 
> I called just now and I was told that about 5 people have called today for cars on the Grand Dahlia! Mine has not cleared customs yet. She said to call back tomorrow and she'll check again.


It was not me! I have been too busy to get on the phone. I turned my 335i coupe in on Saturday and my CA was great. He gave me a loaner 335i sedan until at least the 10th. It's not quite a 535i but it is making the wait bearable since I am not making dual lease payments anymore. I guess tomorrow I'll call BMWNA ED dept if my CA doesn't have an update...


----------

